# installare tar.gz su debian (insolita come domanda) [CHIUSO]

## Emulagame

ok gia che entro con sto topic mi vergogno solo a schiacciare i tasti  :Embarassed: 

però non riesco a trovare niente riguardante debian (per installare un tar.gz)

ps:voglio gentooooooooooo) (prima o poi mi sbatto per installarlo)

scusate l'OT e la domanda stupida ma avevo intenzione di combinare qualcosa anche su altre distro.

spero che qualcuno non mi prenda come pazzo o depravato (sento la stanchezza, non riesco a scrivere) e che risponda qualcuno alla domanda

gentooaglia grazie di tutto e a risentirci

----------

## silian87

scusa, ... quale domanda?   :Laughing: 

----------

## nightblade

 *Emulagame wrote:*   

> 
> 
> però non riesco a trovare niente riguardante debian (per installare un tar.gz)
> 
> 

 

fammi capire... la domanda e' "come installare un tar.gz" ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Un OT tirato un po' per i capelli. Comunque di solito per installare un tar.gz si fa nel seguente modo

```
$ tar xzvf progr.tar.gz   // scompatta in una cartella

$ cd prog/

$ ./configure  // poi dare --help per vedere se passare qualche paramentro particolare che ti serve

$ make

# make install
```

[MOD]Cambia titolo al topic con qualcosa di piu' esplicativo[/MOD]

----------

## nick_spacca

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Un OT tirato un po' per i capelli. Comunque di solito per installare un tar.gz si fa nel seguente modo
> 
> ```
> $ tar xzvf progr.tar.gz   // scompatta in una cartella
> 
> ...

 

Io direi che e' buona norma, prima di iniziare col ./configure, LEGGERE il file README.txt e/o INSTALL.txt sempre presenti nella cartella prog/    :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Io direi che e' buona norma LEGGERE il file README.txt e/o INSTALL.txt sempre presenti nella cartella prog/   

 

Hai ragione comunque i comandi da dare sono quelli solitamente (in grandi linee)

----------

## Danilo

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io direi che e' buona norma, prima di iniziare col ./configure, LEGGERE il file README.txt e/o INSTALL.txt sempre presenti nella cartella prog/   

 

e prima di 

```
./configure
```

 dare un 

```
./configure --help
```

 spesso ci sono opzioni/features inaspettare  :Wink: 

----------

## Emulagame

ok se ho capito bene tutto funziona...perchè è gia un paio di volte che tento di installarlo e mi crasha o non mi fa partire ./configure

tipo nvu

----------

## possi

 *Emulagame wrote:*   

> ok se ho capito bene tutto funziona...perchè è gia un paio di volte che tento di installarlo e mi crasha o non mi fa partire ./configure
> 
> tipo nvu

 

scusa non ho capito, perchè non lo installi con apt-get?

su apt-get.org ci sono i repository...   :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## Emulagame

perché non esiste il pacchetto nella lista se cerco (anche con apt-cache search nvu) nvu lui non trova nulla...qualcuno ha qualche idea ?

scusate l'OT

----------

## possi

 *Emulagame wrote:*   

> perché non esiste il pacchetto nella lista se cerco (anche con apt-cache search nvu) nvu lui non trova nulla...qualcuno ha qualche idea ?
> 
> scusate l'OT

 

si aggiungi nel source.list il repository unofficial che trovi su

apt-get.org,io ho trovato questo in velocità ora ma potrebbero esservene degli altri...

deb http://www.linuxbh.org/naarea/ pacotes/

poi dai un apt-get update e dopo fai il search e vedrai che lo trovi ciao

----------

## Emulagame

benissimo grazie mille ! ora provo in caso scrivo

grazie per aver risposto a questo OT grosso come una casa (ma senza la mia gentooaglia non vado avanti) anzi quando ho finito di superare il debito lo installo!

----------

## Emulagame

/usr/lib/nvu/nvu-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

nada anche installando le librerie mancanti non vuole funzionare...qualcuno ha qualche idea ? oppure qualche altro editor html visuale ?

----------

## possi

 *Emulagame wrote:*   

> /usr/lib/nvu/nvu-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> nada anche installando le librerie mancanti non vuole funzionare...qualcuno ha qualche idea ? oppure qualche altro editor html visuale ?

 

scusa non puoi piazzare un errore messo li così... dicci cos'è che ti da quell'errore altrimenti non si puo darti na mano  :Wink: 

editorvisuale? mmm si quello che uso io... vim  :Twisted Evil: 

ciaps

----------

## Emulagame

come prima cosa che ho fatto (dopo aver aggiornato apt) è aver installato nvu

entro in kde e dalla shell scrivo nvu...mi esce quell'erorre

allora dico..be mi basta installare le librerie mancanti..invece non funziona (anche dopo aver riavviato (non servirebbe...ma per provare..)

cosa faccio ?

vim? ma non è mica un programma di equazioni ecc ?

----------

## possi

 *Emulagame wrote:*   

> come prima cosa che ho fatto (dopo aver aggiornato apt) è aver installato nvu
> 
> entro in kde e dalla shell scrivo nvu...mi esce quell'erorre
> 
> allora dico..be mi basta installare le librerie mancanti..invece non funziona (anche dopo aver riavviato (non servirebbe...ma per provare..)
> ...

 

mm molto stran... apt-get install è andato a buon fine e poi non va?

(questo èuno dei motivi per i quali uso gentoo cmq anhce se ho usato debian per molti anni)

sicuro di non aver installato un pakketto per woody e tu magari hai SID? o viceversa?

..quelll'errore m fa pensare una cosa di questo tipo...

Editor visuali non ce ne sono per linux .... se intendi cose tipo dreemcess ecc... 

Si edita a manina il tutto... ci sono degli ottimi editor con molte feauture... screem,bluefish, quanta... cerca nel forum.. 

..beh se non sai cos'è vim la cosa è grave   :Twisted Evil:  ... scherzo  :Wink: 

direi che è il caso di chiuderlo sto mega OT...

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]Se si continua a parlare di debian io mi vedo costretto a chiudere il post. Fino a che era come installare un tar.gz poteva andare visto che e' generale per linux ma adesso le cose non c'entrano piu' con gentoo.[/MOD]

----------

## Emulagame

chiudo il topic perchè sto andando oltre le aspettative che mi ero imposto

per risolvere il problema vado su altri forum magari riguardanti questa distro

scusate per l'inconveniente e grazie ancora.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Emulagame wrote:*   

> scusate per l'inconveniente e grazie ancora.

 

Niente e spero di rivederti on line per problemi riguardanti a gentoo cosi' so che l'avrai reinstallara  :Very Happy: 

----------

